# Socket Set



## FTKD (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey All--I have a large socket set traveling in my workbox. I still have it in the original vacuum molded plastic case and takes up TONS of room. I'm wondering if anyone has any handy solutions on storing/organizing sockets for a traveling technician.


----------



## Footer (Nov 6, 2012)

FTKD said:


> Hey All--I have a large socket set traveling in my workbox. I still have it in the original vacuum molded plastic case and takes up TONS of room. I'm wondering if anyone has any handy solutions on storing/organizing sockets for a traveling technician.



Get some socket rails.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 6, 2012)

For regular sockets I like the regular clip style holders. I've tried to go cheap a couple of times and regretted it both times. Some of the clips wouldn't hold a socket at all and others you had to jam the socket on and then fight to get it off. I have some craftsman ones and they have worked well, they run about $4 each.

Craftsman 2 pc. Socket Rack - Tools - Ratchets & Sockets - Socket Accessories

Now for heavier sockets, like larger deep well sockets or impact sockets the regular clip on rails just aren't strong enough unless they're just to help keep them organized in the box. For the heavier sockets I like a rail that craftsman makes. It has a magnetic base and the sockets are locked in place by with a 1/4 turn on the post and won't come off until you turn it back to the unlocked position. They're considerably more expensive but after you pick up a regular rail and have impact sockets smash your toes a couple of times they don't look so expensive anymore. 

Craftsman 1/2 in. dr. Socket Rack Holds 14 pc. Socket Set - Tools - Ratchets & Sockets - Socket Accessories


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 6, 2012)

Problem solved:


Gator Grip Universal Socket with Power Drill Adapter ETC120A at The Home Depot

*Gator Grip--the wrong socket for EVERY application!*

But seriously, does one really NEED sockets from 1/8" to 1¼", in 1/4, 3/8, & 1/2" drive, deepwell and standard, 6-pt. and 12-pt., SAE and metric, in one's workbox? Often on tour, determining what one _doesn't_ need is just as/more important than what one _does_ need.
.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 3, 2012)

Most tours I've worked on seem to be held together almost exclusively with 3/8" bolts (9/16" heads). 

As much as I love a complete socket set, my Gearwrench Quadbox ratchets have (or can fudge) almost every size I commonly need.

derekleffew, you need one of these to go with that Gatorgrip.


----------



## beauthetford (Dec 5, 2012)

i actually dislike those, cause whenever im hanging source fours, the bolt goes all the way through, and it's all spinny and confusing, idk my opinion lol


----------



## josh88 (Dec 5, 2012)

That's kind of the point. It brings to mind the saying 1000 uses, but good at none of them. I don't think anybody wants a gimmicky tool, they are both crap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 5, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ... derekleffew, you need one of these to go with that Gatorgrip.


I don't have a GatorGrip, although I have considered it. Everyone who sees me pull out this, wants one.



ToolsForStagecraft discontinued them several years ago.


----------



## Dustincoc (Dec 6, 2012)

Found them on Ebay:
Wilton Socketstix

It's metric


----------



## beauthetford (Dec 6, 2012)

i dont know where i got it, but i have one wrench that doesn't need different size sockets, the size bolt for the c clamp on lights is on one end and the size for the yoke bolt is on another, and thats all i need


----------

